# Egg Freezing Research - Call for Participants



## NCRichardson (4 mo ago)

Hi all,

I’m hoping to speak to *women who have frozen their eggs* as part of my PhD research on *information provision and consent* for egg freezing.

Have you frozen your eggs for social reasons in a UK clinic? Were you happy with your treatment? Were there things you wish you knew?

Research participants are being asked to take part in a *60-90 minute semi-structured virtual interview* (conducted via Microsoft Teams).

If you are interested in participating please contact* Natalie Richardson (**[email protected]**).*

Please feel free to share widely with anyone who may be interested in participating. For further information please see: *https://research.kent.ac.uk/egg-freezing-research/*









With many thanks, Natalie


----------

